# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Christian or Inspirational or Patriotic Videos

## Knightkore

A place to post encouraging and uplifting videos.....

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Canadianeye

This is, and always will be one of my favourites.

----------

DeadEye (01-31-2017),Knightkore (01-26-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore

Finding A New Identity After Leaving the Adult Entertainment Industry | CBN.com


*Finding A New Identity After Leaving the Adult Entertainment Industry*

Tammie says, “When I married Aaron and we have this beautiful baby, I  looked in her little face and I remember thinking, ‘If I don't have  God, I am going to mess her up.’"
 “I started going to church. I walked the aisle and I professed faith  in Christ and I looked like I was a Christian, but had not yet found a  relationship with God.”  
 “There was a prayer event at a friend's church. And I remember going  to a couple of classes and just, saying, ‘God, I want what they have.  I  want to know you. I don’t know how to know you, but would you please,  you know, save me?  Would you please come change me? Would you please  make me like them?’”
 “In an instant he came rushing down on me and I felt love like I've  never known, and peace like I had never known. I'd never known peace.”
 “I felt so valued.  I felt like a daughter.”
 “I couldn’t put the Bible down. God began working on my heart really  helping me to work through all of the brokenness of my past.”
 Tammie says, “And I think that’s why I love Jesus so much because he’s given me life and He’s given me a reason to live.”

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore

Weird fact, the commander of the lost battalion was part of the funeral  of the unknown soldier with other medal of honor awardees and the next  day boarded a boat to Havana and was presumed to have jumped overboard  committing suicide and was never seen again, but he left the letter from  the German officer that requested their surrender in his cabin.﻿

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore

{This video is VERY powerful for what is happening across America.}

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Knightkore (09-28-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Oskar



----------


## Oskar



----------


## Oskar



----------


## Oskar



----------

Knightkore (11-09-2017)

----------


## Oskar

The gospel in a nutshell.


Jesus Christ died so to atone for our sins.

----------

Knightkore (11-09-2017)

----------


## Oskar

Of course the gospel is not complete without mentioning His glorious resurrection.

----------

Knightkore (11-09-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore

"Behold, I send you out as sheep in the midst of wolves. Therefore be  wise as serpents and gentle as doves." Jesus~(Matthew 10:16) Jesus Christ is Lord

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Knightkore



----------

